# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - March '11 "Wildlife"



## Chris of Arabia

Which is your favourite?

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their         full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all  that          much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,             but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to     the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of             the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to  vote       right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have  been   put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you  should   be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or  another TPF   staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous             (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the       voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific       photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is       announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your             favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please    let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top             five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will    be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the   winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM   within  30  days   they       will not receive their prize and it will   be put   towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable to ship   the   intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her location we   will   provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

Please note that I am not going to add all of the images into the thread this month, there are just too many of them.


----------



## Bynx

Again no pics are visible. Im using a Mac OS10.6.5 and Firefox. 3.6.16


----------



## mickmac

Wow! Some fantastic pictures in there.


----------



## molested_cow

I think we have to wait for all 30 candidates to finish voting for themselves to start the actual vote lol!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Bynx said:


> Again no pics are visible. Im using a Mac OS10.6.5 and Firefox. 3.6.16



I've no idea why that would be happen Bynx. I can see everything perfectly and exactly as I intended them by following the link above (Win7 & Firefox 3.6.16). It seems that others can too. I have had a note from another user to say they're having some image issues with their Mac, I'm not sure whether that was gallery related though. Can you drop a note to Dascrow, Ekool or 4nines and see if they know of any reason why you should be affected like this?


----------



## Bynx

I loaded Safari and was able to see everything ok. Ive been having lots of problems with Firefox over the last couple of upgrades. I guess its time to switch to something else. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## molested_cow

Did you miss the link in the OP or did the photos not show up in the gallery?


----------



## ColoringSilence

They are all very nice, but some are more blurry than others.  Could it be just the way they were saved?


----------



## Bynx

molested_cow said:


> Did you miss the link in the OP or did the photos not show up in the gallery?



When using Firefox the pics just dont show up. Last month someone had to post a different link and everything was fine.


----------



## cabrosh

I'm using Firefox and the pictures are showing up, must be something else causing the problem.

Of course people tend to vote for their own pictures, your own "baby" is always the prettiest one.


----------



## Bynx

cabrosh said:


> I'm using Firefox and the pictures are showing up, must be something else causing the problem.
> 
> Of course people tend to vote for their own pictures, your own "baby" is always the prettiest one.



I dont follow your assumptions cabrosh. Voting has nothing to do with not being able to see the pics. Ive checked my settings and cant find anything that accounts for the pics not showing up, and I mean all the pics, not just mine. I ran Safari once and saw all the pics with no problems. And if you are interested I voted, and it wasnt for my pic. I voted for a better one.


----------



## cabrosh

Sorry Bynx, I was commenting on two different posts, the one about everyone voting for their own picture (I voted for someone else's, too, had to admit it was better than mine) and your Firefox problem. Re-reading it, it didn't come across right at all.

 I use the latest version of Firefox, and the pictures come up for me.  Maybe there's something wrong with your copy of Firefox; it happens.  I can't use Internet Explorer, because about half the links don't open.  It just has some corrupted file and even the computer guy couldn't fix it.  Better yet, it's impossible to uninstall and reinstall IE on a 64 bit Windows 7 system.  Installing the latest upgrade didn't help, either.


----------



## wlbphoto

i cant see the photos i tried IE FireFox Google Chrome and nothing


----------



## jands

Bynx said:


> Again no pics are visible. Im using a Mac OS10.6.5 and Firefox. 3.6.16


 
I just tried with FF 4 beta, on Mac OS 10.6.7, it seemed to work fine.  I usually use Chrome though.


----------



## cabrosh

Now the poll has closed, just wanted to give my compliments to whoever entered 28 and 20.  Loved both of them; sharp, well composed, and great action.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Thanks to everyone who took part in the is challenge, there were certainly no shortage of entries for this theme. Here then, are our winners...

In 1st place and our winner for the March Challenge is Timoris - congratulations







In joint 2nd place we have Curve






and bishwo






And in joint 3rd place we have gummibear






JWellman






and Chris399






So thanks to all who took part and better luck to all for the "Water" Challenge. I'll head off to sort out those images now. A PM will be in the post very shortly to our winner.


----------

